# Shrimp and Creamy Roasted Tomatoes



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Punnet of cherry tomatoes
Linguine
1 cup cream cheese
300g shrimp
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1 teaspoon lemon zest
Parsley
Salt and pepper

Preheat oven to 190c
In an ovenproof frypan tos the tomatoes in olive oil and salt and pepper.
Roast the tomatoes for about 25 minutes.
Cook the linguine
Remove the tomatoes from the oven and place on the stovetop over a medium heat.
Add the cream cheese and bring to a simmer and gently crush the tomatoes until the sauce thickens
Add the shrimp and simmer until cooked through. 
Season with salt and pepper
Add the cooked linguine to the frypan along with the lemon juice and toss over a low heat until pasta is is coated.
Add the lemon zest and the parsley, stir through and serve


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Kylie, Buon Giorno,

Firstly, thank you for posting your lovely simple and quick Pasta ... I am definitely giving this a try Monday ... It is easy and not too laborious for a vacationing beach bum-ess ... 

The Vet and I were online last night and he selected your dish, for Monday´s main lunch meal ... 

All we need are the fresh prawns and the Cream Cheese ... and tomatoes ... 

Thanks again,
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Your very welcome Margi 

Yes, it is such an easy recipe but very tasty, does certainly need salt and pepper, the more seasoning the better 

Enjoy


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

whoaa there k,just seen your receep.....that looks damn good
i'm defo going to give this a go...will need to wait til my next online shop as i'm not allowed to drive til me arms working again.may try it with garlic philadelphia cc
nice one cobber!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you Harry 

I think it would go well with garlic philly...I may whack that in next time myself 

I couldn't drive for 6 weeks after my surgery


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

*Kylie: Okay, got the ingredients for your dish*

Good Morning, Buon Giorno,

The shrimp, the lemons and the Philadelphia Brand Creamcheese were the articles, I did not have in the house ... I thought to mince fresh cloves of garlic into the Philadelphia Brand Creamcheese; as I am in a small historic town, thus, grocery shopping is not like Madrid Capital or Milano or Sydney, etcetra ... 

The Vet had to drive all the way to Bari Port to get Philadelphia Creamcheese ... I am sure, this is well worth it however. 

The town´s Farmer´s Market does not carry packaged items ... All is fresh here ...

I am looking forward to preparing it ... And so simple and quick too. 

Thanks for the recipe posting.
Margi.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, Kylie. Sounds yummy  I had to look up punnet - so, it's a small basket. I couldn't find something that described its capacity, though. Is that a pint? About what weight of tomatoes should be used? Thanks.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 31, 2012)

GG, it is about 12 little cherry tomatoes..the really tiny ones 

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you, I have only just seen your post


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks so good and easy. Thanks


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 1, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Punnet of cherry tomatoes
> Linguine
> 1 cup cream cheese
> 300g shrimp
> ...



Thanks Kylie1969 

I'll try this recipe, but the first time I'll make it without shrimps. It looks like a VERY good recipe, which can be used as a base for endless variations.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 4, 2012)

Your very welcome Luca 

I have another shrimp recipe that I will put on now


----------

